# Where can I get snow info?



## dmccaskill (Dec 10, 2003)

Does anyone know where I can find a website showing snowpack info or recent acculumation info? I love the streamflows on this site and am looking for something comparable for winter.


----------



## tboner (Oct 13, 2003)

dude... http://www.powderbuzz.com


----------



## Bryan Houle (Nov 5, 2003)

this one's good too....

http://www.co.nrcs.usda.gov/snow/data/basins.html


----------



## dmccaskill (Dec 10, 2003)

Right On. Thanks.


----------



## mcandy (Nov 10, 2003)

http://geosurvey.state.co.us/avalanche/

CAIC Site


----------



## ethan (Nov 3, 2003)

certainly not as comprehensive as the streamflows page, but try www.snowalarm.com


----------

